# Attn RangerWickett:  Next Month's Art of Magic Previews



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2004)

I would like to show off the materials in _Art of Magic_ that directly descend from _Wild Spellcraft_ - including the 3.5 Pandemonicist.  Is this Ok with you??


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, email me and we'll discuss it.  I'm not opposed to the idea; I'm just a bit nervous about how well my ideas from 2 years ago stand up to my present experience.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jan 25, 2004)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> Well, email me and we'll discuss it.  I'm not opposed to the idea; I'm just a bit nervous about how well my ideas from 2 years ago stand up to my present experience.




Ok, done and done.


----------

